# [SOLVED] Might and Magic X legacy bug?



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi there!
I bought a standard edition of Might and Magic X Legacy, and installed it and downloaded the 11 Gb patch, and started playing without any problems. Yes I did register the game in uplay, put in my cd key and all, but now, I am unable to progress in the game. There is a castle you have to clear out in the game-Castle Portmeyron, and once you do away with the bad guys, you get an option to fly to the "Elemental Forge" on the Griffin of a guy named Lev. I mean, you talk to Lev, in the dialogue box there is an option for you to fly out with him but in my game, the option is greyed out. I searched online for the problem and it seems many people are affected by it, and apparently it is the place where the demo ends, and there is seemingly a work around that involves editing a file in the game. Someone also mentioned that putting in the cd key in the 'extras' sub menu of the game works, but I cant find a place to put in the cd key for the basic game. So, do any of you guys know how I can rectify this problem please? I am scared to edit the game file 'cause if the whole game fails and I have to re-install, it would take me about 4 days to download the patch again on my slow net. The game is connected to my own uplay account, it's a genuine copy, and other than this greying out of option, the game played fine upto this point. Kindly help.
P.S. The game is the cd version, not steam.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: Might and Magic X legacy bug?*

*really sheepish look* I went and tried editing the file and it messed up my game totally. Now I am reinstalling and its gonna take 3 days to download the game from uplay. Instead of talking to Lev, all I can do now is talk to the griffin lol. Honestly, I think the pirated version of the game probably works better!!! *shrugs helplessly at having bought a game that doesnt lemme play*


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: Might and Magic X legacy bug?*

Just updating in case someone else gets the same problem with MMX legacy. I reinstalled the whole thing, and got the same problem of the option to fly out being greyed out. However, I went online with uplay and started the game and the option became available. (I used to stay offline to play the game, which apparently isnt a good idea.) Since the problem has solved itself, I will mark the thread as solved.


----------

